# razors edge



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I have a prime example of how much razors edge can vary... Neela and Indi are both razors edge (neela less than indi) neela has alot of drive as to Indi doesn't as much... she's just not as tenacious about things. and she's built so much different. I have more pictures of neela at indis age on a floppy disc, but my new computer doesn't have a floppy drive! OMG i thought those things would be around FOREVER!!!










neela at 2 days old










indi at 2 weeks










indi at 9 weeks (today)

The rest of the pictures are of today and they're with my camera phone so sorry about the quality!!










neela










neela and indi










neela










neela watching for a blade of grass to move so she can bark!










neela getting distracted only for a second by the puppy on the other side of the porch


----------

